# Help With Scary Cown Costume



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Last year I put together my costume & got a lot of compliments when I was out. I want to kind of do the same thing but use different clothes & paint my face a little different. 

I was out getting some work shirts and came across some chef pants that I thought might make a good foundation. They are white & black with small checkered patterns. Thinking of cutting them as long shorts with slits & wearing some clown socks with some funny shoes. I'm just not sure what color of shirt to use with them. Any one have ant ideas on what would be the best color to use??? I plan on using my same arm socks, wig, tool belt with fake chain & props. Also plan on getting some clown suspenders and a few other things.

Here is a pic of what the pants kind of look like.

http://www.bigtray.com/chef-works-baggy-pants-nbcpxl-sku-cwknbcpxl-c-18760.html

I also looked at some different color scrub pants like red or orange to use instead of the chef pants. Just like these...

http://workingperson.com/workwear/u...ex-drawstring-scrub-pants-50106trd-15383.html

Any ideas or advice would be great!

Thanks!!!


Here was my costume from last year. Might even use my boots again.


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to say...this looks professional! May I know what mask/headwear you are using?


----------



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy crap is that ever good.

I love the contrast between happy-go-lucky clown and goth fashions.

If you want to change anything, I would suggest changing the apron thing. The red and yellow pom-poms are too clean. If you could dirty them up or dye them a darker colour it would look really rad.

Keep the boots and the chains, those look really cool.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Wig is from The Scream Team & painted my face the best I could at the time. I had no idea on how it was going to come out so I just started & that is how it ended.

I want to ditch the red coveralls because that was the 2nd year I used them. Might try the red scrub pants cut below the knee with the boots, 2" suspenders, maybe a bright orange or green shirt, arm socks, big clown tie, chains & a few other things.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is my clown from 3 years ago ,I'm wearing a scream team mask and hair . I went with a scary mask and just painted it like a clown . I still get comments from people about that clown .


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

That's freaking awesome!!! I kind of want to get away from the coveralls though.


----------

